# my oscars



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#1


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#2


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#3


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#4


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#5


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

welcome to piranha-fury bhim







any full tank pics


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

cool they minda look like mine but mines fins are like hella long


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are some sweet oscars


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice oscars


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice.


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#6


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

#more of my other oscar


----------



## bhim (May 23, 2004)

check out my gallery


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CLICK ME TO LEARN HOW TO RESIZE PICS


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

bhim has 4 oscars


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

#1


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

cool shots of your oscars.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice oscars









you have 4 oscars? 2 albino & 2 tiger?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice oscars!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looking good


----------

